# Replacement hot shoe mount for Rode VideoMic Pro?



## radiogooroo (Jun 7, 2014)

I've owned a Rode VideoMic Pro since January of last year, and until now, I've been very happy with the purchase.  Unfortunately, last week my wife was using it and a Nikon D7100 to shoot some video of our 12 month old son when somehow the tripod was knocked over and the VideoMic banged into a wall.  Fortunately, the camera and lens were fine, as was the VideoMic itself, but the hot shoe mount for the VideoMic Pro broke into about 7 pieces.

I've searched the Rode website as well as the web looking for replacement shockmounts.  I've contacted warranty service through their website, as well as their general info email address and received no response at all.  In both cases, I was asking how to buy a replacement, since this is obviously damage we caused and not a warranty issue, but the contact options on the Rode website are limited.

I'm starting to wonder if I now have a $229 paperweight since the design of the mic doesn't really lend itself to attachment without the proprietary mount.  

Has anyone substituted a 3rd party mount somehow for the original?  If anyone has any suggestions, I'd be eager to hear them!


----------



## smackmeister (Feb 23, 2021)

Did you ever find a solution? I'm in the same situation. I guess my next option is to reach out to Rode directly for a replacement.


----------

